# transformer mon mac en combiné téléphonique



## nysduc (2 Janvier 2010)

Je cherche a faire jouer à mon mac le rôle d'un téléphone. 
J'entends par là, strictement, que je veux remplacer l'OBJET téléphone par l'OBJET ordi, sans considération du réseau qui va véhiculer la com :
Je veux simplement  numéroter sur mon clavier, parler dans le micro et écouter au haut parleur, quel que soit le réseau qu'ii y a derrière, exactement comme on fait sur un combiné. Dans un second temps, on verra si l'on peut raffiner (aller chercher un numéro dans la mémoire, jouer les répondeurs), toujours comme un combiné de compétition. 

 Je l'ai fait il y a longtemps sur un pc au bureau, est-ce que ça existe encore, et sur mac?

Toutes les discussions sur ce sujet sont polluées par skype, dégroupage, etc, et divergent : voilà pourquoi je crée  la question.

Mon objectif, c'est de réformer l'irremplaçable sillage 2000, son répertoire, son écran "géant" comme on n'en fait plus (pour un téléphone!) et ... ses 7 euros/mois.

Merci à tous


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2010)

si t'as pas de modem RTC dans ton mac  ca va etre coton
c'est le modem rtc qui est "le combiné" pour  lignes classiques 
sauf si tu passes par le VOIP bien entendu mais là tu retombes sur les outils à la skype


----------



## nysduc (3 Janvier 2010)

Merci : première étape franchie, car j'ai un modem rtc externe que j'utilise parfois (quand je m'installe parfois loin de tout adls); si j'ai bin compris,  comme ce modem envoie le signal téléphonique ancestral , il doit pouvoir déguiser mon ordi en l'un quelconque des combinés qui sont en parallèle sur la ligne...
Suite?:


----------



## poco (3 Janvier 2010)

Essaie le soft de ovolab


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2010)

nysduc a dit:


> Merci : première étape franchie, car j'ai un modem rtc externe que j'utilise parfois (quand je m'installe parfois loin de tout adls); si j'ai bin compris,  comme ce modem envoie le signal téléphonique ancestral , il doit pouvoir déguiser mon ordi en l'un quelconque des combinés qui sont en parallèle sur la ligne...
> Suite?:


la suite va falloir fouiner ce qui se fait en 2010 et compatible avec tes  OS et processeur
car mes souvenirs sont anciens
A une époque ( je te parle  d'avant OSX) il y avait des logiciels qui etaient des standards telephoniques ( appels entrants-sortants + répertoire mémorisé)
exactement comme un outil VOIP  mais pour les communications de téléphone fixe


----------



## poco (3 Janvier 2010)

Tu as aussi Asterisk qui est Open Source et qui permet de faire un vrai standard tel.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2010)

+1

souvenir qui revient
----
par contre verifier la compatibilité actuelle


----------



## poco (3 Janvier 2010)

As-tu justement de l'expérience sur ce soft? Sur Mac? Des urls "wiki" style Asterisk pour les nuls"?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2010)

aucun
 c'était  y a des années , 5 à 6 ans, autres machines autres OS
et à l'époque ce n'est pas du tout moi qui m'occupait de tout ca

ca se passe là
http://www.asterisk.org/


----------



## demougin (3 Janvier 2010)

pour les nostalgiques, dans les 90's, il y avait même un logiciel excellent : AppleTelecom, malheureusement non suivi


----------



## poco (3 Janvier 2010)

demougin a dit:


> pour les nostalgiques, dans les 90's, il y avait même un logiciel excellent : AppleTelecom, malheureusement non suivi



Ha nostalgie... Performa 5300 le tout en un avant l'iMac, la période piètre qualité des prosuits Apple, AppleTelecom, un Tuner TV intégré (on devait faire une déclaration pour la redevance à l'achat de la machine...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> ca se passe là
> http://www.asterisk.org/



Merci


----------



## nysduc (4 Janvier 2010)

merci à "tous"; mes visites sur internet à propos d'ovolab et asterik donnent du grain à moudre, je vous donnerai des nouvelles.


----------



## poco (5 Janvier 2010)

Tiens-nous au courant ;-)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Janvier 2010)

Asterisk gère la téléphonie classique ? Dans mes souvenirs de développement en téléphonie c'était principalement un outils de standard utilisant du SIP modifié (même port pour la signalisation et la data) sauce asterisk donc de la VoIP.


----------

